# Frankenstein And Rhomzilla?



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

anybody seen a recent pic of him? i wonder how he's doin. also along those lines any one seen rhomzilla lately?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196266-visit-with-frank/


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i just saw that thanks!


----------

